# Memorial Day is coming up



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Last year we had a cook out here at the apt. place and then on the other day I had my brother and his wife over for dinner.  Are you doing anything this Memorial Day or is it just another day to you?


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Just another day. After it was changed to Monday it meant a 3-day weekend off work, but now it's just another day.  Actually it probably meant more as a hoilday when it came by itself instead of just being added onto a weekend.  Extra day off, if I remember correctly, but I was just out of school when it changed and school always ended on Memorial Day anyway. 

We observed it by going out to eat barbecue and maybe watermelon.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Well, that sounds good!


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Last year we had a cook out here at the apt. place and then on the other day I had my brother and his wife over for dinner.  Are you doing anything this Memorial Day or is it just another day to you?



Sad part is to most people it's just another day. Not always the case though. Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

I have a lot of people to remember on Memorial Day.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 23, 2016)

Memorial weekend for us is a lot of going to cemeteries in and out of town. On my side I am the only one that decorates, as my family is very small. My first husband was killed in a airplane crash when he was 32 yrs. old so as long as I can, I will make sure my family has flowers.  We have 4 cemeteries to go to.  So for me it is a bit of a sad time.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

Sweetpea said:


> Memorial weekend for us is a lot of going to cemeteries in and out of town. On my side I am the only one that decorates, as my family is very small. My first husband was killed in a airplane crash when he was 32 yrs. old so as long as I can, I will make sure my family has flowers.  We have 4 cemeteries to go to.  So for me it is a bit of a sad time.


You can always try and celebrate their lives, that's what I do.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 25, 2016)

We used to do the "cemetery run"  on Memorial day.   Not any longer, as it dredges up memories that while bitter sweet.. should be left in the past.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> We used to do the "cemetery run"  on Memorial day.   Not any longer, as it dredges up memories that while bitter sweet.. should be left in the past.


I know what you mean QuickSilver.


----------



## Guitarist (May 25, 2016)

squatting dog said:


> Sad part is to most people it's just another day. Not always the case though. Please keep them in your prayers.



She's dressed more appropriately for a hot day barbecue than for a memorial poster, IMO. Half-naked bony women don't impress me.  I offer this poster in that one's place:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

I just found out we are having a cook out here at the apt. place on Mon.  I hope it's not to hot for Suzy dog's sake.  I need to get her groomed soon and can't before Memorial Day.  So she has been panting from the heat.  Maybe we won't stay outside too long.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2016)

I can sense that poor woman's pain from here. I have mourned at the graves of my vets wearing all manner of different outfits. I doubt anyone cared about my appearance. At times, in the throes of grief, I was bony also.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

This is for everyone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> She's dressed more appropriately for a hot day barbecue than for a memorial poster, IMO. Half-naked bony women don't impress me.  I offer this poster in that one's place:



*A very insensitive observation if I ever saw one!  YUCK*


----------



## IKE (May 30, 2016)

To all my fallen brothers and sisters.........You Are Not Forgotten !


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

From a Canadian who works with vets, rest in peace, American fallen. Yours was the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2016)

Just watching the sun rise over the Pacific.  Both of my grandfathers were WW1 vets.  Can't decorate their graves since I'm 6000 miles away.  But I salute you James H Shamblin Sr and Ray McDade.


----------



## exwisehe (May 30, 2016)

I remember several relatives, but the two who stand out are my first cousin Shady (landed on Omaha Beach as a boatswain of his boat; survived, but now deceased) and my oldest uncle Charlie (who perished on the USS Dorchester, along with 674 others who were being transported to the European theater).
We owe so much to the great soldiers of World War II and other wars on foreign soils.  May they never be forgotten!


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2016)




----------



## tnthomas (May 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>



+i.   heavy heart today, but I'll get over it.


----------

